# Delved into the World of Infra red



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Ive loved IR photography since seeing it when i first joined Flickr in 2010 but was originally put off trying it after thinking i needed to modify an SLR. I then found you could buy a Hoya R72 or other filters but didnt think my D5000 was compatible. By chance i come across an IR thread on AV forums and noticed some of the posters were using modded point & shoots. I contacted one of them and hey ho ended up with a 12 year old Olympus C3030z compact converted to 630nM. However it had a dust problem so it was sent back and ended up being damaged by RM on its return. At this point it was replaced with a 5.1 Mp Sony P93 Cybershot also converted to 630nm. Ive had it for a few weeks and here are some of the shots ive taken with it. Some are straight up mono while some have been processed to give the False Colour look in PS.
While owning the P93 ive also bought a Hoya R72 IR Filter for my D5000 but have since found you cannot set a custom WB with the filter on it :/ To get around this ive bought a second hand D70 and am awaiting its arrival. Next step after that is to eventually have it converted to 650nM 

#1

Reflection by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr

#2

9 Shot Infra Red Pano by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr

#3

The Gate House IR by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr

#4

Denton Burn IR by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr

#5

Great North Park IR by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr

#6

Plankey Mill IR by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr

#7

Stoward Gorge by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr

#8

DSC00561 by Phil Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr

I love the IR look and hopefully once i get the D70 i should beable to end up with the false colour look i want with the ability to shoot in RAW with a custom WB.

Thanks for looking.

Any advice and comments are welcome.

Phil


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

thats really cool . How much was the camera to do that?


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

aerodynamic18 said:


> thats really cool . How much was the camera to do that?


Cheers mate.... £50  I think the P93 was released in 2007 so its pretty old and the screen is tiny but i love the fact i can just carry it in my pocket 

Phil


----------



## fretfret (Jul 31, 2009)

Great shots again Phil
Bill


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

would you know of another one for sale. Would maybe like a go of that myself  tho after buying a nifty fifty the wife could kill me lol


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

aerodynamic18 said:


> would you know of another one for sale. Would maybe like a go of that myself  tho after buying a nifty fifty the wife could kill me lol


The lad sells them on Ebay. If you go on AV forums or Flickr and search G8ina he is called David Harris. 
I think he has a sony P10 for sale which is similar to mine.. Heres a link to his Flickr.


__
https://flic.kr/p/7249975658

Just tell him i told you 

Phil


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

bloody outstanding, how do you mean get the camera converted?

would my nikon D40 be able to do it?


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Top stuff Phil, looked into this a while back - might have to get an old IR 5D


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> bloody outstanding, how do you mean get the camera converted?
> 
> would my nikon D40 be able to do it?


Thanks  Basically you have 2 options... Put a filter on which is opaque meaning its abit like a 10 stop but darker so you have to line up the shot and add the filter. Obviously due to this you would need a tripod and have very long exposures of between 15 secs to minutes. 
Option 2 is getting the hot mirror removed (modern cameras have a IR blocking filter) so that IR light can hit the sensor giving normal handheld shutter speeds and the ability to use the camera as normal. When they remove the blocker they place an IR filter in (which blocks the visible light in the spectrum) in its place. There are various filters depending on what type of result you want for example 650nM would give you some colour whereas 850nM would give you high contrast mono stuff with no ability to have any of the false colours like in some of my shots (blue sky and pink/yellow foliage).

Conversion isnt cheap and cost around £200 depending on the camera. The Nikon D70 is very easily converted whereas some Canons are more difficult due to the difficulty to get to the sensor. 
However some Nikons (including the D40 and my D5000) struggle to acquire a custom WB which you want to get the false colours. You can just go full mono which is no problem that said. Even in PS or Light Room the WB slider doesnt go far enough to the left so you end up with very red shots. You can get round this problem if you use Nikon Capture NX2 but ive found it difficult.

All info is on Life Pixel who are based in the US. Here is an exert from their site showing a list of cameras and the problem ive mentioned RE Custom WB.

http://www.lifepixel.com/camera-considerations



buckas said:


> Top stuff Phil, looked into this a while back - might have to get an old IR 5D


Thanks Drew, that would be awesome i bet! 

Check out this lad on Flickr, he uses a converted Canon 550D which he did himself using Life Pixels filter.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcsnowhammer/sets/72157626113399430/

There are a few UK companies doing it also...
Pro Tech
http://www.protechrepairs.co.uk/infrared_conversion.html

ACS
http://www.advancedcameraservices.co.uk/Specialist_UV_IR_cameras/IR.htm

Phil


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

Fantastic thread!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Xploit said:


> Fantastic thread!


Cheers mate, my D70 arrived today. Its bloody brand new! 818 shutter clicks, boxed with all manuals and packaging... I think i'll start using this instead of my D5000.


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

very good photos, my favourite is number 3!


----------

